# Teeth -white under gum-update - 1st tooth!



## DaisyBee

Jordan has been teething and I can now see the white under the gum and her gum in that spot is more raised but I don't see an indent yet which I remember Megan getting before a tooth poked through. It's been a while and I can't remember... How long between when you saw the tooth under the gum and when it poked through? :flower:


*Update!*Well we have a tooth!!! So apparently it can be quick! She cried out a few times in her sleep last night but was back asleep by the time I got to her room. I went in anyway and tried burping her incase it was pain from that ( as it was a pain cry) and gave her Orajel after the 2nd time that happened. And checked this morning and the tooth poked through! 6 months 3 days which is about exactly when her sister got her first tooth!


----------



## CharmingBeake

DaisyBee said:


> Jordan has been teething and I can now see the white under the gum and her gum in that spot is more raised but I don't see an indent yet which I remember Megan getting before a tooth poked through. It's been a while and I can't remember... How long between when you saw the tooth under the gum and when it poked through? :flower:

It could still be weeks yet. My LO's teeth like to be deceiving! One day I saw a distinct white line and a bump under her gums...the next day it was gone!!! The tooth had receded and we didn't see the white line again for another two weeks. When the white line showed up again it still took a week for the tooth to come through. Hope this helps!


----------



## seoj

Really depends- not very long for my LO. She practically has a full mouth of teeth now since her first tooth popped through at 6mos. Usually when I see white, within days it's popped through. BUT- I know sometimes it can come up and down before it finally breaks free! Doesn't sound fun!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I first noticed the white under the gum on my baby at 11 weeks old along with teething symptoms but she's now 7 months old and she hasn't got a tooth yet. But for the last week the two on the bottom gum at the front have been indented and her teething and drooling is getting worse, I keep thinking surely any day now! So it can take a while really, and as the others have said, they can move up and down before they finally come out! xx


----------



## bababel

For my son, I saw the white and then the teeth came two days later!


----------



## StaceyKor

With my little girl i noticed a white dot on her gum 2 days before the tooth cut. I felt the tooth right under the gum the day before and it had cut by the next morning. Now she has the same 2 dots at 2 other teeth. Poor thing isnt even 16 weeks old yet lol x


----------



## DaisyBee

3 days later and we have a tooth!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, that's great! You must be so relieved!
We are still waiting here :laugh2:


----------



## rebeccalouise

yay! :happydance: I'm hoping my LO will have a tooth soon, I can feel the lump & she's showing all the signs of teething. :flow:


----------



## StaceyKor

Yay!! My LO's 2nd tooth cut today. Cant believe it, she's not even 16 weeks old xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

My LO has cut 2 teeth this morning!! At last!! been a rough week though and shes not coped with it well, shes been teething since 3 months but this week has been awful shes barely eaten/slept and been super grumpy for a week and this morning when i checked i could see the teeth poking through her gums at last and today shes been back too her old lovely self! Phew thank goodness!:happydance: Its defo taken a week from me seeing the white lumps too the gum breaking and the tooth eventually poking thro, been longest week ever but at least i know what too expect from her now when she starts cutting her next ones!

Congrats too our LO's on there new toothies :hugs: xx


----------



## DaisyBee

I've been quite surprised as she has handled it way better then Megan did ( so far, knock on wood!!) Megan had the worst time with teeth. Jordan has been a bit fussy at times but not too bad.

Megan never got 2 teeth at once! I can't imagine that would be ANY fun at all!


----------



## DaisyBee

StaceyKor said:


> Yay!! My LO's 2nd tooth cut today. Cant believe it, she's not even 16 weeks old xx

That is so early for teeth! Maybe she will get them all over and done with quickly! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyBee

babyhopes2011 said:


> My LO has cut 2 teeth this morning!! At last!! been a rough week though and shes not coped with it well, shes been teething since 3 months but this week has been awful shes barely eaten/slept and been super grumpy for a week and this morning when i checked i could see the teeth poking through her gums at last and today shes been back too her old lovely self! Phew thank goodness!:happydance: Its defo taken a week from me seeing the white lumps too the gum breaking and the tooth eventually poking thro, been longest week ever but at least i know what too expect from her now when she starts cutting her next ones!
> 
> Congrats too our LO's on there new toothies :hugs: xx

Congrats on 2 teeth!! Sorry it's been such a rough week. Megan was grumpy for week with each tooth. Hopefully she will have a break before the next ones start bothering her!


----------



## StaceyKor

DaisyBee said:


> StaceyKor said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! My LO's 2nd tooth cut today. Cant believe it, she's not even 16 weeks old xx
> 
> That is so early for teeth! Maybe she will get them all over and done with quickly! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah it really is early. Looks like a third is trying to appear. Hopefully they dont get any more painful xx


----------

